# Looking for a mentor



## JuniorSparky (May 5, 2013)

Good morning everyone! I was just wanting to post and see if anyone on this forum would be willing to be my mentor. By that, I mean someone I could message if I ever had questions that I needed clarifying, etc.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Heck, that's what the WHOLE forum is for.

If you get active, you'll even be able to Private Message some of the Master Electricians known to haunt ET.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Just post your questions in the open forum and you'll have more mentors than you want.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

After seeing some of the questions posted, one wonders if this forum is some poster's only mentor (not necessarily this OP). Not a bad thing, since, many are glad to help. Btw, if your question is CEC specific, there is a Canadian section.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

There are plenty of us old farts here willing to help with answers.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*^^^*

just post 'em Jr, we'd answer better in a '*group fart*' anyways....

:vs_cool:

~CS~


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

There are no stupid questions, but it can be worse than a job site for smart as* responses. 
There are plenty of keyboard cowboys here. Don’t sweat it though, there are always good responses as well.

And the Canadians are nicer eh!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

eddy current said:


> There are no stupid questions, but it can be worse than a job site for smart as* responses.
> There are plenty of keyboard cowboys here. Don’t sweat it though, there are always good responses as well.
> 
> And the Canadians are nicer eh!


I have heard some stupid questions.

Had a new JW sent out from the hall, she asked if I work today will I get paid for the holiday, Admin asked her why she was asking, ANSWER- "If not I am going home I don't feel like working today".

I am told she spent more time sitting than working when she did show up, her tenure was short.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

That was a journey-woman ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

brian john said:


> I have heard some stupid questions.
> 
> Had a new JW sent out from the hall, she asked if I work today will I get paid for the holiday, Admin asked her why she was asking, ANSWER- "If not I am going home I don't feel like working today".
> 
> I am told she spent more time sitting than working when she did show up, her tenure was short.


She was paying her 'me too' card!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

JuniorSparky said:


> Good morning everyone! I was just wanting to post and see if anyone on this forum would be willing to be my mentor. By that, I mean someone I could message if I ever had questions that I needed clarifying, etc.


This is perfect timing. I am looking for a new Canadian friend. I know a lot about using Wago Lever Nuts and making notches in plaster/drywall for snaking wires in, so I could definitely mentor in that realm.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> She was paying her 'me too' card!


I think you meant "not me too."

"I'm special."


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> This is perfect timing. I am looking for a new Canadian friend. I know a lot about using Wago Lever Nuts and making notches in plaster/drywall for snaking wires in, so I could definitely mentor in that realm.


What you really need is an overweight nebraskan.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I am not sure about finding a mentor here but you will definitely find a few mental cases here.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

brian john said:


> I am not sure about finding a mentor here but you will definitely find a few mental cases here.


I'm not mental, I'm Nutz! there's a difference :biggrin:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Well kid, when you are ready to hear how to leave that stinking frozen hell hole and move to the tropics I'll be the first Canadian who can tell you how and not lie to you about it.........


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> I think you meant "not me too."
> 
> "I'm special."


I meant one of those feminist group things, they complain in the news daily.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Step into my office.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Step into my office.....


You gonna adopt him and pay it forward?


----------

